# More fun facts about WalMart!



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

*
In a recent press briefing in Bentonville, Arkansas, Wal-Mart CEO Lee Scott Jr. announced the corporation could not afford to pay living family wages to its workers in a manner similar to what its competitors Costco, Safeway, Giant and Kroger currently do.
*
Wal-Mart does more business than Target, Sears, Kmart, J.C. Penney, Safeway and Kroger combined.
*
Wal-Mart is the largest profit-making corporation in the world, with 1.4 million employees, 5,000 stores, and annual sales of a quarter of a trillion dollars.
*
Wal-Mart's profits, after all expenses, have nearly doubled in the last four years, from six billion dollars in 2001 to ten billion dollars in 2004.

* Learn more and join the OCA's "Breaking the Chains" campaign http://www.organicconsumers.org/btc.htm


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

How can they be doing so much business, making sooooo much money and not be able to pay their employees a living wage?????


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wal-Mart can afford to pay their workers a living wage- if their CEOs would just take a little pay cut- like instead of 140,000 a year maybe like 120,000? Those aren't exact numbers or anything- but my dh's mom and brother both work for Wal-Mart in Florida- and oh my my. I don't know why they do it-but whatever. Makes me sick.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelpie545*
Wal-Mart can afford to pay their workers a living wage- if their CEOs would just take a little pay cut- like instead of 140,000 a year maybe like 120,000? Those aren't exact numbers or anything- but my dh's mom and brother both work for Wal-Mart in Florida- and oh my my. I don't know why they do it-but whatever. Makes me sick.

They could increase pay AND not have to give pay cuts. They make massive proffits. Costco chooses to make lower proffits and give back more to their workers--- it's not impossible or even hard.

BTW, Wal-Mart's CEO made close to $23 MILLION in 2004. That is over 2300 times a full time worker employed at $5/hour.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*

BTW, Wal-Mart's CEO made close to $23 MILLION in 2004. That is over 2300 times a full time worker employed at $5/hour.

OK, that just made my stomach turn. How selfish, to have so much while others have so little and know full well you could help those families have better lives!


----------



## ared1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Isn't the Federal minium wage more than $5.00ph? I mean c'mon I know they are a ginormous company but they have to pay at least minium wage.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ared1*
Isn't the Federal minium wage more than $5.00ph? I mean c'mon I know they are a ginormous company but they have to pay at least minium wage.

From the Department of Labor website:

_"What is the federal minimum wage?

The federal minimum wage for covered nonexempt employees is $5.15 an hour. The federal minimum wage provisions are contained in the Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA). Many states also have minimum wage laws. Where an employee is subject to both the state and federal minimum wage laws, the employee is entitled to higher of the two minimum wages.

Various minimum wage exceptions apply under specific circumstances to workers with disabilities, full-time students, youth under age 20 in their first 90 consecutive calendar days of employment, tipped employees and student-learners."_

So, not much higher. Granted the min wage in some states is higher, their cost of living is higher also.


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

screw the pay cuts to CEO's. How about not price cutting and underselling to put other business out of business? just as a start.....or selling things below cost to put the manufacturer in a dependent position on Walmart because no one else can move product in the area.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

OK....I knew Wal-Mart was to say the least, putting the small bizman out of biz...but I had no idea about the pay and such.

OMG!!!!!!!








:

I love Costco....can I still shop there?







:


----------



## caitlinsmom (Jun 10, 2004)

nak








:
















I cant stand walmart! I hate even going into their stores, the smell, the lights, the people, ick.

Their biz practices are revolting and I tell; everyone who will listen not to shop them


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackieg213*
I love Costco....can I still shop there?

Costco is by far my favorite "large store" to shop at.

Costco has a 99% rating at "Buy Blue"
http://www.buyblue.org/alphalist.php#c

Costco's starting pay is in the $10 range ($20K yearly) and average is over $16 ($32K yearly). (in comparison, Walmart often starts as minimum wage and their average wage is just *under* $10 so $10-20K yearly for 40 hours a week which they generally do NOT give).

Costco has a MUCH much higher use of their insurance plan (which saves taxpayers money--- not having to put THEIR employees on Medicaid)--somewhere in the low 80s verus Wal-Marts participation rate that hovers in the mid 40s. (Wal-Mart's participation rate is dismal and I have *heard* that you have to be work for them for 2 years before you are eligible).

Costco has excellent retention and have the policy of having at least 85% of promotions coming from in-house (it is actually something like 98%, but they "promise" to never go below 85%).

And on and on...

(I'm PMing someone I think might have links to the above info & more).


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ared1*
Isn't the Federal minium wage more than $5.00ph? I mean c'mon I know they are a ginormous company but they have to pay at least minium wage.


I like using round numbers.









Wal-Mart employees who are "full time" generally do not get 40 hours a week, but 32 (which is a "good" business technique, in that once you go over 40 you are supposed to pay time & a half so you want a built in buffer--- they are by no means the only employer that does this).

For my previous calculation I did $5/hour * 40hours/week * 50weeks/year

So, if you really worked at Wal-Mart and never took a vacation you would probably be looking at:

$5.15/hour * 32 hours/week * 52weeks/year (Because you sure as heck can't afford a vacation or sick time!)
$8570 yearly

Of course, I have to assume that even Wal-Mart would give you a raise after working retail for a whole year w/no time off (given the large turnover).

Still, if it was just you and a child they would have to raise you to at least $7.50 hourly just to reach the poverty level (only to $5.60 for a single person), or $9.42 for a family of three or $11.33 for a family of four.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

And I know that a site titled "Progressive News" won't be accepted by most (or even be that reliable) but they do have an interesting page on Wal-Marts pay:

Wal-Mart's Magic Numbers
http://progressivetrail.org/articles/040421Cox.shtml

Quote:

$9.68: Average hourly living wage as defined by 22 of the U.S. cities and towns that passed living wage ordinances between 2000 and 2004

$9.60: Average hourly wage Wal-Mart could pay if one-third of its current profits were diverted to pay its U.S. employees instead

$9.54: Average hourly wage Wal-Mart could afford to pay if it raised its prices an average of 1%

$9.32: Average hourly wage Wal-Mart could pay if the current annual dividend going to its stockholders were diverted to pay its U.S. employees
$8.00: Approximate nationwide average hourly wage for Wal-Mart employees
And not as close to home, but perhaps more disturbing:

Quote:

$0.31: The legal hourly minimum wage in China

$0.23: Average hourly wage at 15 Chinese factories making clothing, shoes, and handbags to be sold at U.S. Wal-Mart stores, 2001

73: Average number of hours worked per week by employees at those 15 factories
Go ahead and read thie list--- it's very interesting and contains a lot of info.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

:
Proud to have never set foot in a Wal-Mart...


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I can not even begin to say how much I dislike Walmart. I am proud to say I have never given them so much as one penny of mine.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caitlinsmom*
nak








:
















I cant stand walmart! I hate even going into their stores, the smell, the lights, the people, ick.

Their biz practices are revolting and I tell; everyone who will listen not to shop them

I never did like Walmart much myself and boycotted for 8 months or so but since moving and other changes I have shopped there, sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do, you know...never say never...I'd rather put my energy into my family or something meaningful instead of worrying about Walmart....I think good thoughts when I go there and its usually a positive experience for me...just yesterday I got to talk to a grandma about babywearing and I'm pretty sure she is going to sew her daughter a sling for her about to be born grandchild







Good CAN happen in Walmart!

blessings~


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
BTW, Wal-Mart's CEO made close to $23 MILLION in 2004. That is over 2300 times a full time worker employed at $5/hour.

dh and i were just talking about the greed of big businesses. all i could think of when i read the above post was how our govenator (i am in CA) does not take a salary. he doesn't need the money.

so with the CEO making millions on one year, tell me he can't take a year off from a salary to give back to his employees.


----------



## butterflyma (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the great links & info, TiredX2









Personally, I feel that promoting positive social change through the thoughtful spending of my dollars is *meaningful and beneficial* to my family.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterflyma*
Thanks for the great links & info, TiredX2









Personally, I feel that promoting positive social change through the thoughtful spending of my dollars is *meaningful and beneficial* to my family.


and you know, I think you are right & maybe the reason for my pp was because I feel kind of shitty for being a walmart shopper now...like i said, never say never, sometimes life puts you in a position where walmart is the best you can do at the time...it also helps if your spouse understands the whole~ "to who you give your money, is to who you give you power" concept...mine happens to get annoyed when I mention things like this and he earns the money.

blessings~


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

You vote with every dollar you spend.

Every single dollar you spend says something about your values.


----------



## AmyB (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama*
I'd rather put my energy into my family or something meaningful instead of worrying about Walmart

Me too, which is why I avoid the issue by never shopping there.

The Walmart myth is that by buying cheaper consumer products you can improve your quality of life by being able to buy more stuff, but I have not found that to be true at all.

In fact, once I changed my spending habits to express my value for social justice the quality of life for my family improved so dramatically that I am seldom even tempted to go back to my old consumer habits.

I wish I knew a good, easy way to explain this right because I'm not talking about frugality or deprivation and I don't mean to sound self-righteous.

I am just saying that whatever you spend your money on, you get more of it in your life. If you value social justice for your own family you can help create an enviornment of social justice by supporting social justice for everyone.

--AmyB


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Isn't it true that Walmart has great deals only on cheap stuff that you don't really want anyway, and the stuff you would actually want will cost more? I've done online comparisons with Walmart and other places like Target and if I bought everything at Walmart I really wouldn't save money.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Okay, THIS is the thread I should be posting in. I managed to ruffle a few feathers elsewhere...

I hate Wal-Mart! Their awful box stores are going up all over the place! In my town they opened a huge store when I was in high school, then ten years later, closed it to open a BIGGER store ACROSS THE STREET. The original property is still standing vacant becuase either no one can afford it, or the other box stores that have opened have built new, updated facilities.










I used to like Wal-Mart a lot. 24 hours, everything under the sun, cheap-as-dirt prices...I justified it by saying to myself, "I'm broke, this is my only choice."

Then I started hearing more about the sleazy things box stores like Wal-Mart and their ilk do to the community, to their employees, and worst of all to their foreign workforce. It's shameful.

The more I heard, the more I read. The more I read, the worse I felt. I decided to put my money where my mouth is and now I pay more for local produce and I make more trips to the local farmer's union for my hardware, to the thrift store for clothing and as my first stop for any other home goods, to yard sales and flea markets, to privately owned bookshops.

It takes a lot more effort, but I've found that by being careful and thrifty I'm not spending any more than I was at Wal-Fart, and I'm also not buying as much crap I don't need. It's WAY too easy to walk into any large store like that for "just one thing" and come out with a cartful.

These companies are selling to us at every turn! Why can't we see this?

The best thing about exploring my local community is I've found that the Paris Farmer's Union is awesome, they sell everything from pet food to hardware to seedlings to paint - you name it. I've gotten to know local organic farmers. I've started tending my own garden. I've learned a lot about other natural alternatives for a number of things. I've become a more sensitive and caring consumer, and I spend more time with my son teaching him things like how to recycle and cook and play in the dirt. All great things.

*gets off soapbox for now*


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

walmart carries stuff we all use in our homes and yes, a lot of what they sell is cheap plastic crap......I'm not defending walmart, I'm defending people who do have *values*, people who *do there best* in this harsh world & who sometimes shop at walmart, the people who many in this thread are judging









how about the people who shop there that have NO IDEA what Walmart is all about? Can they be condemmed for something they not know??

Are you all out there getting the word out?

Picketting Walmart?

or just boycotting & posting on MDC about it??









blessings~


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama*
walmart carries stuff we all use in our homes and yes, a lot of what they sell is cheap plastic crap......I'm not defending walmart, I'm defending people who do have *values*, people who *do there best* in this harsh world & who sometimes shop at walmart, the people who many in this thread are judging









Hold on a sec...did I judge any individual person by saying "OMG I HATE WAL-MART?"

...

Okay, I'll give you a hint:

*NO.*

And since you asked, yes, I do urge all of my friends and family not to shop at box stores. I do my own little part. If we all did there wouldn't be an issue.

Wal-Mart still sucks.

Don't shop there.

ETA: Actually, I re-read the entire thread and didn't find one comment disrespecting those who shop at Wal-Mart. Lots of anger at the CEOs, though. So what's the deal?


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

bash walmart all you want, thats your right.

unsubscribing.....









blessings~


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama*
walmart carries stuff we all use in our homes and yes, a lot of what they sell is cheap plastic crap......I'm not defending walmart, I'm defending people who do have *values*, people who *do there best* in this harsh world & who sometimes shop at walmart, the people who many in this thread are judging









how about the people who shop there that have NO IDEA what Walmart is all about? Can they be condemmed for something they not know??

_Wha??_ Who is judging??? when did this happen and how did I miss it? No, wait, we did pass judgement on the CEO's, so guilty there. I don't see anyone judging those who shop at Wal-Mart though? Hell, there are times when I shop at Wal-Mart (even though I abhor their company) since my granny gets her Rx's there and she usually sends me with a list of things to pick up "while I'm there". It's a habit I'm trying hard to break, we're ordering her scripts through a mail order company (what's WAY cheaper than Wally) and the things I "pick up while I'm there" I will find another place to get them.

And, FWIW, I do share the information I have about Wal-mart to anyone who will listen.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama*
bash walmart all you want, thats your right.

unsubscribing.....









blessings~

_Read as: Let me get the last word in.

Byee!_

And I will bash Wal-Mart.

*WAL-MART SUCKS!!!!!*


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

but puppies are nice


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

What do people expect when they read the Wal-Mart threads? There's always someone who claims that they aren't really that bad and that they allow many moms to SAH with their LOW LOW PRICES and then they unsubscribe in a huff.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*

*WAL-MART SUCKS!!!!!*


That would make a great sig line- in a smaller font of course!!


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
What do people expect when they read the Wal-Mart threads? There's always someone who claims that they aren't really that bad and that they allow many moms to SAH with their LOW LOW PRICES and then they unsubscribe in a huff.

Well, thank g*d for Wal-Mart then!

Let's canonize Sam Walton!


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
That would make a great sig line- in a smaller font of course!!

Maybe we need a ribbon!


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's a good local article about Wal-Fart's recent "greenwashing" campaign:

http://www.reclaimdemocracy.org/walm...eenwashing.php

It's sad, honestly. Anyone who doesn't think it is is welcome to come to my town and tour the shopping mall with only 2/3 of the stores occupied.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
Here's a good local article about Wal-Fart's recent "greenwashing" campaign:

http://www.reclaimdemocracy.org/walm...eenwashing.php

OK, I really want the Wal*Mart bumper sticker!


----------



## butterflyma (May 14, 2002)

mystic mama (just in case you're still reading







)~ I really don't get coming to the activism forum and saying something apathetic like this:

Quote:

I'd rather put my energy into my family or something meaningful instead of worrying about Walmart....I think good thoughts when I go there and its usually a positive experience for me.
Of course you're entitled to shop wherever you want







I don't believe this thread had anything to do w/judgement of shoppers. But, it was about education. The more facts people (who want to spread the word about Wal-mart) have, the better they can help educate people who don't yet know.

Thinking positive thoughts is fabulous, and I'm glad you had a babywearing advocacy experience. This thread was about educating Wal-mart activists.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
What do people expect when they read the Wal-Mart threads?

a good laugh at the expense of people who buy into everything they read online. :LOL

So a walmart CEO gets paid a fortune. So does every other CEO out there. Apples with Apples people. The CEO of the company who manufactured your computer probably got paid a heck of a lot more than the walmart CEO. I don't see them passing their good fortune down to the little guys either. That is what is wrong with society as a whole. (and I think it is wonderful that people feel passionate enough to vote with their dollars towards what they think is right) I just happen to disagree.

If you want to work in retail and have no educational skills, you can expect to get paid minimum wage. At least you get insurance, job security and promotion opportunities where you don't have to wait for someone to move or die before you get a chance to move up the ladder.

fwiw I support my local grocery store, thrift shops, farmers market and farmers food co-ops.

(I also expect to be totally ignored when I post on these threads as the token idiot who apparently doesnt know the walmart devil)


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyB*

In fact, once I changed my spending habits to express my value for social justice the quality of life for my family improved so dramatically that I am seldom even tempted to go back to my old consumer habits.

I wish I knew a good, easy way to explain this right because I'm not talking about frugality or deprivation and I don't mean to sound self-righteous. --AmyB

This is very true.

Our grocery budget is really tight (so apart from my obvious walmart cheerleading) I was one of those people who would say "I cant afford to shop anywhere else" But Since January I made the commitment to purchase all of our meats from local farmers. At first it was hard, but I've found that we are eating better on the same budget. It was the CRAP that got cut out and our diets our healthier to thank. The crap I didn't need anyway. Slowly I am adding eggs (it is hard to go from 75 cents a dozen to $3.00!!)

We jokingly say it tastes better because it is "happy meat" or "happy coffee" (organic fair trade) But it probably does taste better because you know you made the right choice.

So yes, I agree 100% that it is a myth that buying more stuff will make us happy and that we should all be grateful that walmart has an abundance of cheap crap to pacify us. But I still shop at walmart. I just shop smarter.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

At least you get insurance, job security and promotion opportunities where you don't have to wait for someone to move or die before you get a chance to move up the ladder.
And you get these at which Wal-Mart...?


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
And you get these at which Wal-Mart...?









It is the same as with any job though. walmart is a victim of high turn over because many people use it as a stepping stone (work to put themselves through college or while waiting for something better) But if you want to make a job out of it, you can do very well.








: my husband works for walmart. (you can all hate me now)


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*







: my husband works for walmart. (you can all hate me now)

Why would I possibly hate you because your husband does the best he can to support his family?

It does explain, perhaps, a bit about your views towards the company.

IMO, Wal-Mart is the worst of a bad lot (with few exceptions--- to the "bad lot" not to Wal-Mart being the worst). I have numerous reasons to think that. I also realize that my views towards MY husbands employer (who is also not on the most loved list by any means) are probably different than they would be were they not just that--- my husbands employer.

I am confused by your statements of what you "can" get out of Wal-Mart--- since most of their workers have little to no job security, a majority have no insurance and the are currently in the midst of a giant lawsuit over not giving promotion opportunities to women but


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I would like to further point out the location of this thread, though:

Activism.

Debate is not, that I know of, housed on the activism forum.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
Why would I possibly hate you because your husband does the best he can to support his family?

It does explain, perhaps, a bit about your views towards the company.

I am confused by your statements of what you "can" get out of Wal-Mart--- since most of their workers have little to no job security, a majority have no insurance and the are currently in the midst of a giant lawsuit over not giving promotion opportunities to women but










I appreciate the understanding









Americans sue over anything. I personally find it BS that it wouldn't give promotion opportunities to women to such a degree that would warrent a lawsuit, but I've probably been fed the sunshine and lolipops version of all the stories.

So just like activism would be more negative with little room for debate (which I am not debating per say) I would tend to have a more inside look and can easily pick out and scoff what I feel to be glossed for the benifit of hating walmart. There is plenty to hate about the company for enviromental and economic reasons. But blanket unfairness towards employees is not.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
I would like to further point out the location of this thread, though:

Activism.

Debate is not, that I know of, housed on the activism forum.

_In addition - if you do not agree with a call to action/rally/protest, please do not post to the thread. Instead begin a thread in News & Current Events, or other appropriate forum, for discussion or the topic. Do not discuss the thread, or the original poster of the thread. If you find a counter cause of one posted here to be worthy, please start a new thread in Activism. THIS IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD._

had to edit my reply. Shame on me for not reading the sticky first!! I'd edit out my other replies but I'm sure people will forgive and ignore me


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*
If you want to work in retail and have no educational skills, you can expect to get paid minimum wage. At least you get insurance, job security and promotion opportunities where you don't have to wait for someone to move or die before you get a chance to move up the ladder.

Oh, wow, okay...perhaps things aren't the same way where you are, but in Maine there are a lot of retirees that can't survive on SS and single parents who need the money. Tons of factory workers get laid off after 20-40 years of service and the only place to go is the box stores because who needs a ship welder in an office?

There are lots of people who work at box stores like Wal-Mart because they have no other options. The local businesses that employed them were run out of business and there are very few options if your job was highly specialized. Lots of farmers around here with no customer base any more because Wal-Mart doesn't buy their produce like the local grocery chains do.

Back when I was pregnant and between jobs I thought about getting a temporary job at Wal-Mart for the discount to save money...it turns out they get a whopping 10% off of retail items, except groceries. That's just pitiful.

Wal-Mart just depresses me. Any time I go in there I see so many unhappy people, it really brings me down. I feel like people as a whole are just giving up...from their demeanor to their appearance, folks just let themselves go. I think that the economy and the state of employer disloyalty is taking a huge toll on the self-worth of the 'little guy.' The result is lots of despondent, angry people shuffling around in dirty sweatpants.

The more box stores like Wal-Mart, Target, Home Depot, etc., move in, the more character, integrity, and strength is leached from a community. It's just wrong, no matter how you look at it. Is it worth saving twenty cents on a case of toilet paper? Not to me, it isn't.

The really funny thing is that before getting involved in all these Wal-Mart threads I thought it was okay to stop in once in a blue moon to get a bag of dog food or a skein of yarn, but now I feel so passionately about it that I will never patronize a box store again.

So, thanks!


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Quote:

Americans sue over anything. I personally find it BS that it wouldn't give promotion opportunities to women to such a degree that would warrent a lawsuit, but I've probably been fed the sunshine and lolipops version of all the stories.
I would have to agree with the sunshine and lollipops! This isn't one woman suing over a promotion. This is a class action suit.

Quote:

A federal judge on Tuesday approved class-action status for a sex-discrimination lawsuit against Wal-Mart Stores Inc. that has become the largest private civil rights case in U.S. history. It could represent as many as 1.6 million current and former female employees of the retailing giant.

The suit alleges Wal-Mart created a system that frequently pays its female workers less than their male counterparts for comparable jobs and bypasses women for key promotions.
You really believe that all the published stories about employees being denied benefits, the right to unionize, having their shifts changed every week, having their hours cut, that it is a company strategy to encourage people to apply for medical assistance etc. etc. etc. is all just a few disgruntled employees and some lies on-line?

What I don't understand is why I read these Wal-mart threads!! :LOL


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harper*
What I don't understand is why I read these Wal-mart threads!! :LOL

I think secretly you're a huge fan.

I saw you in the automotive section, looking at tires!

:LOL


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

You just totally outed yourself mainegirl--what were you doing in the automotive section!!! :LOL


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harper*
You just totally outed yourself mainegirl--what were you doing in the automotive section!!! :LOL

Dude, you totally missed it when I said this!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
The really funny thing is that before getting involved in all these Wal-Mart threads I thought it was okay to stop in once in a blue moon to get a bag of dog food or a skein of yarn, but now I feel so passionately about it that I will never patronize a box store again.

So, thanks!









Hmm, maybe my posts need to be more concise.
















Oh well!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

I am confused by your statements of what you "can" get out of Wal-Mart--- since most of their workers have little to no job security, a majority have no insurance and the are currently in the midst of a giant lawsuit over not giving promotion opportunities to women but
But didn't you know? These workers are just LAZY! If they worked harder, they would get ahead! :LOL







: :LOL

I visited a message board called Walmart sucks dot com or something like that, and you wouldn't believe how many wives of Walmart workers go there and blame everything wrong with Walmart on the lower-level employees.







Sort of like the wives of cops here who are on every police brutality thread. It's normal to defend your dh's profession.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
I saw you in the automotive section, looking at tires!

What automotive section? That aisle with the NASCAR air fresheners?









My first and last time in a WallyMart was when I was desperate for some 3/4" fuel line. A hose had just ruptured. (You can read all about it on a thread I started in TAO in August 2004 when I returned from my vacation.) Did they have any?

Well,

...to quote the late, great John Belushi:

You'd THINK so! Buuuut, nooooooOOOOOOOoooooo!

:LOL


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sohj*
What automotive section? That aisle with the NASCAR air fresheners?









Oh no, we've got one of those scary SuperCenters that has everything - a full automotive department that sells tires and batteries in addition to those air fresheners, a HUNTING section, music, DVDs, jewelry, toys, games, furniture, books, magazines, pets, garden center, clothing, intimates, kids, shoes, crafts, the full grocery section (including alcohol), hairdresser, photography studio, optometrist, and a cafe.

I'm sure I'm forgetting something but you get the idea!

I swear, someone could live there and no one would ever know.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
Oh no, we've got one of those scary SuperCenters that has everything - a full automotive department that sells tires and batteries in addition to those air fresheners, a HUNTING section, music, DVDs, jewelry, toys, games, furniture, books, magazines, pets, garden center, clothing, intimates, kids, shoes, crafts, the full grocery section (including alcohol), hairdresser, photography studio, optometrist, and a cafe...

Yeah, yeah, it was one of those that I went into. There were areas LABELED like that, but, when I looked closely, there really weren't enough things that you'd really need if you worked on your car for real, or hunted for real.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sohj*
Yeah, yeah, it was one of those that I went into. There were areas LABELED like that, but, when I looked closely, there really weren't enough things that you'd really need if you worked on your car for real, or hunted for real.

That is a very strong statement. Akin to:

Wal-Mart has everything you need to live, but not if you want to live for real.










I think we just came up with a catchy catchphrase!


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
That is a very strong statement.

Well, YOU try finding fuel line on a friday night at 9 pm after you just got informed by a big, burly US Immigration Officer at Sault Ste Marie that "Sir, _[DH was driving]_ I believe you have a fuel leak. There is a trail of fuel from your car back across the bridge to Canada."







: And I have a non-standard system for veggie oil made from standard parts...so I HAVE to do it myself.










The AutoZone was closed.









I swear, there was NOTHING in that Wal-Mart I could use. I went through every department that might have had a tube of some kind. Aquariums? Garden Supplies? Nope. Nothing I could use as a substitute.

I now always travel with extra fuel line in addition to the filters, flares, chains, tools, coolant, brake fluid, etc.

Just call me McGuyver....and MAD at the limiting of our choices by the box-store owners.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sohj*
Well, YOU try finding fuel line on a friday night at 9 pm after you just got informed by a big, burly US Immigration Officer at Sault Ste Marie that "Sir, _[DH was driving]_ I believe you have a fuel leak. There is a trail of fuel from your car back across the bridge to Canada."








: And I have a non-standard system for veggie oil made from standard parts...so I HAVE to do it myself.


No, no...that was a *positive* statement! I was saying I read that and thought, "Wow!" and then coined a phrase based on your inspiration!









We all know Wal-Mart sucks, it's okay!


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

--newbie here







--

You have really opened my eyes here! Whoa--those facts are really disturbing!







I am taking my business elsewhere. . .

Peace and







--

Sar


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
Costco is by far my favorite "large store" to shop at.


Sorry to pop your bubble. Costco isn't all sunshine & roses. DH works there, has for 11 years. He hates it. Chances for advancement are minimal, they just bring in new instead of hiring from within. They lay off a lot of new employees just before christmas. The health ins is terrible. Getting them to pay for anything takes 4-6 phone calls. Health ins cost just jumped WAY up too since they are not paying as much. It almost tripled for us. I could go on & on, but I will just get too mad if I do.







:


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
But didn't you know? These workers are just LAZY! If they worked harder, they would get ahead! :LOL







: :LOL

Well, there is a little truth to that. Sometimes management is just overpaid babysitting (and that is with any job! I used to manage and it is hard to get anything done with whiney people wanting to collect a paycheck but treating their job like it was some sort of elective and a fun place to talk/goof off while getting paid. )

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
Sort of like the wives of cops here who are on every police brutality thread. It's normal to defend your dh's profession.

little

Oh good, I don't feel quite as bad now.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
Sorry to pop your bubble. Costco isn't all sunshine & roses. DH works there, has for 11 years. He hates it. Chances for advancement are minimal, they just bring in new instead of hiring from within. They lay off a lot of new employees just before christmas. The health ins is terrible. Getting them to pay for anything takes 4-6 phone calls. Health ins cost just jumped WAY up too since they are not paying as much. It almost tripled for us. I could go on & on, but I will just get too mad if I do.







:

I am not debating your husband's negative Costco experience, just as I am not debating Aherne's husband's positive Wal-Mart experience. NO employer is perfect. BUT, statistically over 80% of Costco employees have employer "provided" (I find that term to be completely unrealistic in today's world where premiums are often 50% of salary, etc...) health insurance vs in the 40s% for Wal-Mart. They have my far the highest advancement from within their company VS out-hiring of their market. (they are commited to over 85%, but are over 95%). Their average wage is over 50% higher than Wal-Marts, infact their *STARTING* wage is higher than Wal-Mart's average wage. They have a 98% "blue" rating, etc... Honestly, I feel a lot safer with my money going to Costco than to some stores I don't know about--- sure it's a small mom & pop store so I feel good about supporting the *owners* but do they pay a reasonable wage? Do they provide insurance?

Just like anything, I have to go with statistics. I am sorry your DH has had a bad time at Costco, but for now I feel they are a reasonable choice for my purchasing dollars. I can be swayed (I didn't always feel this way about Wal-Mart after all) but it will have to be something more along the lines of what I have seen about Wal-Mart than a single negative employee experience.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*
Well, there is a little truth to that. Sometimes management is just overpaid babysitting (and that is with any job! I used to manage and it is hard to get anything done with whiney people wanting to collect a paycheck but treating their job like it was some sort of elective and a fun place to talk/goof off while getting paid. )



I highly recommend the book "Nickel & Dimed: On Not Getting By in America" to see how corporate America sets up the attitude you refer to through a lack of respect and compassion.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
No, no...that was a *positive* statement!

:LOL I know, I know!








Uh, sorry, I was using one of those sarcastic Noo Yawk voices that one usually hears when there are two people speaking really intensely _at_ each other even though they are agreeing.







It's a local thing, here.


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

Quote:

Wal-Mart has everything you need to live, but not if you want to live for real.








That's pretty catchy...it would make a good sig.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/opinio...8_focus02.html

Quote:

Al Zack, who until his retirement in 2004 was the United Food and Commercial Workers' vice president for strategic programs, observes that appealing to the poor was "*Sam Walton*'s real genius. He *figured out how to make money off of poverty.* He located his first stores in poor rural areas and discovered a real market. The only problem with the business model is that it really needs to create more poverty to grow." That problem is cleverly solved by creating more bad jobs worldwide.

In a chilling reversal of Henry Ford's strategy, which was to pay his workers amply so they could buy Ford cars, Wal-Mart's stingy compensation policies -- workers make, on average, just over $8 an hour, and if they want health insurance, they must pay more than a third of the premium -- contribute to an economy in which, increasingly, workers can afford to shop only at Wal-Mart.
bold mine

Has anyone read

*Selling Women Short: The Landmark Battle for Worker's Rights at Wal-Mart
by Liza Featherstone*

It looks good. Saw it in a store.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/opinio...8_focus02.html

bold mine

Has anyone read

*Selling Women Short: The Landmark Battle for Worker's Rights at Wal-Mart
by Liza Featherstone*

It looks good. Saw it in a store.

Thanks for the article. I had been looking for that.

Put the book on hold at my library


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

The really funny thing is that before getting involved in all these Wal-Mart threads I thought it was okay to stop in once in a blue moon to get a bag of dog food or a skein of yarn, but now I feel so passionately about it that I will never patronize a box store again.

ITA and have been boycotting Wallyworld for awhile now....and plan to forever after this.

But is Costco that bad? When the Costco came to my very small town, they wanted to pay their workers $X bucks an hour.....and the city wouldnt let them bc it was more than the average person makes retail here.









ANd as far as insurance goes.......its getting bad everywhere! My dh works for the Washington Post....and what used to be great health ins benefits is now dwindling down......and they say that it will get worse bc they want people to rely on their spouses insurance (Im a SAHM).

Is there a thread on Target? Bc Id like to know if they are any way as bad as Wal mart.......


----------



## felicite (Jan 21, 2004)

Yuk.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

heya mamas









I couldnt help but come back and say~

I did read the posts after I left this thread (not really in a huff...just realized I shouldnt have posted what I did)

and that Walmart does SUCK!!!! And you all rock for your activism









I still shop there occasionally (not for a week or more though) and am making an effort not to do so...I boycotted for about 8 months before the big stressful move to Texas (which played a part in my weakness that led me to shop WalFart) I respect you all for your consciousness in this issue









blessings~~~


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
Has anyone read

*Selling Women Short: The Landmark Battle for Worker's Rights at Wal-Mart
by Liza Featherstone*


Just finished it. Will be back with more info later (and an updated sig I am sure) once I figure out where I "hid" it from myself


----------

